# ??History of the 30-06??



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anybody have any info about the history of the 30-06 rifle? Im doing a report on it and i need some info. If anybody has some good info or where i could find some please let me know.
Thank You


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This seems to cover a lot of the history of the cartridge.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.30-06_Springfield
Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I posted a link to the celebration of 100 years of the 06 a while back, it should be buried in here somewhere. Everybody should have one IMHO, if the going ever got rough ammo is very available for the 30-06.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Go to Outdoor lifes latest issue and you will be happy to read!


----------



## chachie1226 (Apr 10, 2006)

i know that the "-06" part stands for 1906 because that was the year that it was declaired the official rifle of he millitary.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

you are correct about the .06 part but i believe it has actually been around since 1903 just not really perfected or something like that.


----------



## chris112 (Apr 23, 2006)

The 03 has a slightly longer neck (just enough that it won't go into an 06 chamber) otherwise they are the identical (06 will chamber and fire safely in an 03 chambered rifle). Try "Cartridges of the World" for a short but accurate history of the 06.


----------

